# Tractor Decorations



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Has anyone decorate any tractors for Christmas?
I have seen pictures of different tractors with lights on them. I thought i would give it a try this year.
EVERYONE post pictures for your decorated tractor Bye

Here is a Massey Ferguson 65 and John Deere 140 with Kwik Way Loader that i did this year


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I used to, don't have the two-cylinders anymore to put out:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looking good! I gave it a try last year, may give it another go this year. I actually haven't done any decorating of any kind as of yet. Maybe I'll start today! Here is my 1937 Cockshutt 70 with the old Cockshutt manure spreader in tow!









Merry Christmas
Cheers


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures, those all look great!
Does anyone else have pictures? if so, keep them coming!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Indeed thumbs up.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

We're so far out of the way and a quarter mile from anyone or any road and no visitors to speak of, so we don't, but it's still cool nonetheless. Thanks for all the pictures and please keep them coming!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> We're so far out of the way and a quarter mile from anyone or any road and no visitors to speak of, so we don't, but it's still cool nonetheless. Thanks for all the pictures and please keep them coming!



..................:ditto:....:thumbsup:..


----------



## rubberfish (Aug 8, 2012)

Stuff like that dressed up looks good. The fellow 
down the street does up a tired ol' model T.

We don't do much here. Some on the house.
A few on the front tree and that's it. 
And I really have no excuse ya know because
we have over a 1000 of these genie lifts at work.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess it's one thing when you live in a neighbourhood. More people get to see your handy work when it comes to decorating.
Personally, I just love the warm, cozy look of the lights at Christmas, and the warm feeling that we get from all the lights at this time of year. I'd throw some up in Novemeber, but the wife keeps me in check!
I've lived in some pretty remote spots, but I still decorated. I lived about 11 Kms from town, out in the woods for a number of years, and still decorated up the outside of the house, had a nice 12' spruce close to the house that was ideal for trimming up... I guess I do it to emphasize the spirirt of Christmas, and to warm the soul in the cold of winter
.:merry:


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

We didn't do as much this year, getting old & tired I guess! After having gas stolen from the 520 a few years ago, I went to an inflatable tractor closer to the house. Along with some other inflatables, cutouts & lights. ~~ grnspot


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I took some pics of one of my lawntractors years back all lit up with Christmas lights - cant find those pics tho.....my wife found this pic online and sed this suits me - i thought it was way cool :


----------

